# Dollywood Question



## BigAl_50 (Mar 23, 2010)

We're currently staying at Wyndham in Sevierville and are planning to go to Dollywood on Sat 3/27 (opening day).  Can anyone share with us any experience with renting one of their motorized scooters to get around the park?  I have  issues on walking long distances and steps; any input/suggestions will be greatly apprecited  
Thanks, Al


----------



## DianneL (Mar 25, 2010)

*Hills at Dollywood*

We were at Dollywood a few years ago with our grandkids.  As I recall, there are hills and inclines in the park.  If one has difficulty walking hills, etc. it would be advisable to check into a motorized scooter.  I have no information on what is available, however, possibly others would or you could call Dollywood for this info.  Dollywood is lots of fun.  Hope you have a great trip.


----------



## tombo (Mar 25, 2010)

I doubt that the crowds will be big this time of year, but when it is busy the Q2Q allows you to reserve all of the shows in advance and get on rides without waiting in line. In the morning you pick  the times you want to see the shows and as long as you show up 10 minutes in advance of the show starting your seat is reserved. Some lines are 20 to 30 minutes long to see shows if you don't have Q2Q, and sometimes you can't even get in. In addition you reserve rides one at a time and go to the front of the line. I costs $15 for a Q2Q for the first person and $5 for each additional person.
http://www.dollywood.com/dollywood-q10061-c10013-Q2Q.aspx

Here is the show schedule for when you are visiting the park.
http://www.dollywood.com/upload\pdfs\Eguide1.pdf

The prior poster mentioned hilly terrain in the park, and they aren't kidding. I would rent a scooter or bring your own if you have any mobility problems. Here are the Dollywood rates:
Wheelchair & ECV Rental
Wheelchairs and Electric Convenience Vehicles
(ECVs) are available daily for rent on a first-come,
first-served basis. Wheelchairs are $8 per day. ECVs
are $33 per day; $17 after 3 p.m. until Park closing.
A security deposit is required for cash rentals.
Operator training is required for ECVs.
http://www.dollywood.com/upload/pdfs/1.4.3.4_2009 Dollywood Disability Guide.pdf


----------



## BigAl_50 (Mar 26, 2010)

Thank you; this information should help us, we're going to be there bright and early and hope for a GREAT day.


----------



## shagnut (Mar 26, 2010)

Big Al, be sure you go see James Rogers. He is by far my fav. I saw both of his shows both days I went to the park. (They are different) Then he was playing in another show outside the park and saw that, plus his xmas show in Oct. I told him I was the stalker!! He even added Fluff in the dryer after I told him it was my very fav that he did. He saw me on the front row and afterwards I went to thank him & he said he saw me and just had to put it in just for me!!  He is fabulous!!! 

Don't forget to eat at the applebarn for some good down home cookin.  shaggy


----------



## tombo (Mar 26, 2010)

The Apple barn is a great place to eat and worth trying. My favorite restaurant in the area is the Old Mill in Pigeon Forge. The food is great, the portions are large, and we never miss eating here at least once per trip. Lunch is great, supper is better. It is very near to Dollywood too.
http://www.oldmillsquare.com/restaurant.htm

Here is the menu:
http://thegreatsmokeymountainsparkway.com/_pigefor/pfmilres.htm

The Log Cabin in Gatlinburg has great breakfasts. There will always be a line, but it moves fairly quickly.There is also a location in Pigeon Forge but it doesn't have the old rough hewn log walls and large stone fireplace that the Gatlinburg location has.I assume the food is the same, but the ambience is not. I love the breakfasts here but I ate the lunch buffet here one time and it wasn't very good. Stick to their breakfasts and you can't go wrong.
http://www.logcabinpancakehouse.com/


----------



## sfwilshire (Mar 28, 2010)

shagnut said:


> Big Al, be sure you go see James Rogers. He is by far my fav. I saw both of his shows both days I went to the park. (They are different) Then he was playing in another show outside the park and saw that, plus his xmas show in Oct. I told him I was the stalker!! He even added Fluff in the dryer after I told him it was my very fav that he did. He saw me on the front row and afterwards I went to thank him & he said he saw me and just had to put it in just for me!!  He is fabulous!!!



Just for the record, James Rogers is one of those performers that people seem to either love or hate. We saw his show last Fall after about a decade of deliberately skipping it. We both decided we were good for another ten years.

On the other hand, he had several people in the audience (all female that day) who saw his show often enough to have it memorized. They were like a trained audience with all the correct responses.

I remember seeing him in the 70s at the Hyatt Regency in Knoxville. He's still doing some of the same material. 

Try it once, but sit close to the exit door in case you have the same reaction my husband always does and you need a quick escape.

Sheila


----------



## shagnut (Mar 29, 2010)

Sheila, I'm really surprised you didn't like him. I would still go back and see him when I go back.  Different strokes for different folks.  shaggy


----------

